# Look Keo 2



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I've had a set of these for a couple of weeks now and am not that pleased with them. The bearings have not loosened up so they don't move freely. Not grinding but not free spinning.I also can't get a positive click in on the right side without some work. The rubber on the cleat seems to be the problem. Anyone else have an experience to share with these pedals?


----------



## akod (Feb 18, 2007)

*Same here - Doesn't spin freely*

Same issue. The right pedal feels good and spins well. The left pedal hasn't loosened up at all and doesn't spin freely - feels like it's got that fresh Shimano sticky packing lube from the package inside. I'm on the non-rubber/Grip Red Keo cleats though. Release and retention have been good on both pedals.

Wonder when the left pedals is going to free up and spin on its own?

So much for the "highest standard 1,000,000 revolution simulation test"


----------



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

Give it a few hundred more miles. Assuming they already have a few hundred on them....


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

The Look Keo 2 is solely responsible for me switching to Speedplay pedals. I experienced the same problems you have. I could never get a positive lock in on right foot after months of trying. I also have a bad knee and the Keo 2 caused me pore pain than the original Keo pedals.


----------



## Cleaner (Jun 19, 2009)

*I have had a new set (Keo 2) on for week*

The axles spin freely and I am able to clip in/out. I actually replaced a pair of Speedplay X1 with these. My first set of Look pedals.

The rubber oval in the middle of the cleat on the looks rubs on the metal wear plate with some friction but it is not an issue for me. I am still optimizing cleat placement. I have found that pressing down on the pedal and leading with your knee and not ankle is the best release procedure.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I heard there was a problem with a limited number of early Keo 2 Max pedals that may have been overtightened at factory which explains problems experienced by some so best to contact Chas or Look who I am sure will replace.


----------



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

toonraid said:


> I heard there was a problem with a limited number of early Keo 2 Max pedals that may have been overtightened at factory which explains problems experienced by some so best to contact Chas or Look who I am sure will replace.


any idea if an LBS can do this rather than getting the pedals replaced? I have about 2,500km on a pair of Look Keo 2 Max carbons and the spindle bearings still feels tight, which is also a problem when clipping in because i never know what position the pedal is in.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I doubt it but best to check with Look USA - I am still on standard Keo's so don't have 1st hand experience of what to do.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Update*

Took my pedals to my LBS. They tried a quick fix with no luck. They contacted Look and they have had trouble with one of the seals causing the hangup. Now I have to wait several weeks until the new seals come in. Get yours checked if you have Keo 2 max.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

rward325, you have more knee pain with the look pedals? i am ready to switch from Speeplay Zeros to the Keo Max for the same reason, knee pain. i was told by two coaches that the float on the Speedpalys was the reason my knee hurt. even though i reduced the float to nothing on the zeros, i still have pain. less pain, but still there.

let me know.


----------

